# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [epic] Model Edit in seconds!

## earthFlower



----------


## An7hrax

Edit. It works for me  :Smile: 

+++rep \o/

----------


## frutmestoofvlees

Omg wtf :O I'm gonna try this tonight, if it works +4 rep. 

That is just epic indeed..

----------


## noob-cake

works.. on ravenholdt eu.. ****ing epic! i look like a tauren on my human :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## Sayu

> Nice find, to bad i cant get it to work for me on EU servers :'<


try pressing left mouse and then maybe half a second later enter. i'm on eu too and it does work for me.

@op: now this is what i call epic!

----------


## [AfterBurner]

Wow...Just WOW...that's amazing

----------


## Raith

That sir, is fantastic! +rep

----------


## themaster

wow.. this really works ( EU )

----------


## frutmestoofvlees

Does it reset when you logout ?

----------


## Clockworkorange

Confirmed, + rep

A tip for people trying to get it to work, don't hold down your mouse button - it doesn't count as a click until it's released.

----------


## ßetray

****ING EPIC! +3

You can NOW preview the upcoming Cataclysm race/class additions BEFORE they come out!

THIS WORKS ON ALL COMPUTERS. If you can't get it to work, you're not doing it right. Try the method below.

How To:
Log onto alt character (the character with the model you will want to use on your main character)
Log out
Select Main Character (the one you will play on)
Mouse-over character whose model you want to play with
At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Left Click
OR
Hold down left click then:
At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Release Left Click

How To: [Updated log-in method thanks to: DrDrake]-[hard to do]
Select Main Character (the one you will play on)
Mouse-over character whose model you want to play with
At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Left Click
OR
Hold down left click then:
At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Release Left Click
 

Info Updated: 10/31 12:22PM CST
 Things I've Learned:
*This is CLIENT SIDE only. The only person able to view the edit is yourself. You will appear normal to everyone else.
*No need to make a new toon every time you want to do this model edit method.
 *It DOES work with PREEXISTING toons.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 *Druid Shapeshifting reset the model.
*Priest Dispersion DOES reset the model.
*Mage Mirror Images will produce REGULAR images of your toon, not an edited version.
 *It seems that this DOES reset from _death in arena_, but I'm not 100% sure.
*Any Costume (Halloween, Savory, Pygmy, etc) DOES reset the model. 
*All Rings of the Kirin Tor that can teleport the user to Dalaran DO reset the model.
_*VISITING A BARBER SHOP WILL RESET IN A FATAL CRASH._
*EQUIPPED gear on the MODEL USED will transfer over to the CHARACTER USED.
*Some emotes will not be heard properly by others/yourself.
*Some animations (such as Cannibalize) will not properly work (usually you would get the nearest animation (in this case it would be as if you were looting a corpse)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 *-> As such, unequip all gear before logging off, then you will get a blank character model (+undergarments) on your main toon so it will look normal.
*-> Unequipping your gear and then re-equipping it will fix the gear model edit bug also
*Whatever model is SWAPPED IN, size is kept. No resizing is done.
*Race/Sex does not matter when model changing
**Class/Race composition DOES NOT MATTER.
*PERSISTS THROUGH ZONING!
*Death Does NOT model
*Stealth Does NOT reset model
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Model Swaps:
*Tauren Rogue:*----------*Draenei Rogue:*--------*Tauren Mage:*--------*BE Druid*---------------*Human Hunter*-------*Undead Hunter*
 **** ** ** ** 
 ** *-------------------------*** ** 
*------------------------****------------------------* 
 
*
Human Rogue*[W/shield]---*NE Mage*--------------*Orc Mage*------------*Tauren Priest*------------*NE Lock*-------------*Human Shaman*
**     
**      
**-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you have any information or pictures you would like to add to this, please just post at the end of this thread and I'll put them here.

----------


## BonutDot

Tricky to get to work, but still awesome.

----------


## Raith

Class doesn't matter, if you watch the video he changes an undead mage to a nelf mage, and obviously nelfs can't be mages (yet).

EDIT: Switching to druid forms and switching back out resets the transformation,  :Frown: .

----------


## Sayu

> *It doesn't work with pre-existing toons it seems (still testing).


it does work.

----------


## Kanora

Wow dude very nice find one of the best exploits ive seen in a while. +Rep

----------


## skunken

This can't be done xD my pc is to fast or something  :Frown:  (or mabye i'm doing something wrong?)

Tho epic find for ppl who get it to work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legolas58

EPIC +2 REP. Very nice. I have always been a Ally guy, but I rerolled Horde because they are better on Mal'Ganis. It works (US) 

Move to Elite.

----------


## rosso5792

Works for me on EU but seems to put u back to ur normal race when u die  :Frown:

----------


## Legolas58

Does anyone have ideas on changing Horde to Ally on PvP server?

----------


## joell28

cant get it to work  :Frown:

----------


## Raith

If you fail for whatever reason you must relog back onto the character you want to change it to before it will work again.

----------


## ugnuck

loving my new undead shaman :P

----------


## Kartio

Would be nice if someone could make a AutoIt or something to help this. Can't get it work. Nothing either happens or it logs the model char.
EDIT: works now ty

----------


## ZASkillz

Works, i love you, +Rep

----------


## Kamhal007

Confirmed! +Rep

Too bad it resets if you switch forms.

----------


## Wat3rcolour

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5...2209130017.jpg <---- Druid Tauren in Nightelf Place.

http://yfrog.com/5hwowscrnshot102209130947j <----- BloodElf Warrior in Dalaran =]

 Got it working =D

----------


## earthFlower

Try spamming Enter and Left Mouse button.

----------


## Crysto

Move to elite asap

----------


## Xsty

Can't get it too work.. maybe my computer is too fast! I'll try and underclock it later  :Big Grin: 

+rep if i get it to work!

and MOVE TO ELITE

----------


## skunken

> Try spamming Enter and Left Mouse button.


YAY that worked  :Big Grin:

----------


## Molleren

> Move to elite asap


It's on YouTube...

----------


## ßetray

Updated post:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ml#post1714500

7 Model Edits, 16 pictures, Facts about the Edit.

----------


## Joevlol

I'm wondering what this depends on as I'm so far unable to replicate it although others can.

----------


## earthFlower

> Works for me on EU but seems to put u back to ur normal race when u die


incorrect, just tried.




> I'm wondering what this depends on as I'm so far unable to replicate it although others can.


make sure you recently logged into the low level character, click on your main mouseover the low level character and press Enter and Left Mouse Button at once.

----------


## Sayu

> Updated post:
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ml#post1714500
> 
> 7 Model Edits, 16 pictures, Facts about the Edit.


wow you have WAY too much time. get a job.

----------


## Clockworkorange

> incorrect, just tried.
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you recently logged into the low level character, click on your main mouseover the low level character and press Enter and Left Mouse Button at once.


I've died in AB/Dalaran so far and it hasn't reset. However a guildie lost his after dying in a battleground. /shrug

----------


## Dielord

Epic.+rep from me.

----------


## aspra

wow, really nice. i mean.. r e a l l y nice  :Smile: 

it took me a few tries until it worked for me. +rep


edit: uuh.. don't use the barbershop :P!

----------


## AK40

I just can't get it working.

----------


## Leonim

ITS WORKS!!! omg, I had to give it a few go's but... I can finally be Troll Shaman LOL xD

+4 rep

----------


## Benno Himself

Here is a tip for those of you who are having problems. I am on a fast PC and I can pretty much pull this off every time now.

When you mouse over the alt, dont press enter and click at the same time. Instead press your mouse button down and hold it, the click wont register until you let go. Now you just have to press enter and LET GO of the mouse button at the same time. Its much easier to time it this way.

----------


## The-Eradicator

Confirmed. Suddenly leveling my mage isn't as painful. Thanks!

----------


## Eleetis

Client side only amaright? others cant see this change?

----------


## Dragonshadow

> Client side only amaright? others cant see this change?


I want to know this aswell.

----------


## StolenLegacy

+Rep times two and one nomination for you, sir.

----------


## Chrommie

Not bad , will it be able to edit spells anytime in the future?

----------


## The Metal

Can't get it to work unfortualy. Tried it alot of times with all the methods posted here..

EDIT: Finally got it to work somehow

+4 REP

----------


## Vcertno

Works, thanks.

----------


## kargho

very nice find +Rep for you

----------


## User

> Client side only amaright? others cant see this change?


Yes, it's "only" clientside - but it's still epic.  :Big Grin:  +Rep

----------


## Joevlol

Alright got it to work now thanks, I just kind of clicked ever so slightly before pressing enter and it seemed to work. Pretty damn amazing, except some gear seems to transition over  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ReidE96

Woah, this is awesome! +Rep, time to run around as a dwarf mage, even if it is just client side. Actually, all race swaps are client side, so yeah.

----------


## Omnia

Epic!
Takes a few tries, but dont get too discouraged. 

no more gnome! i can finally be undead!  :Big Grin: 

+rep

----------


## Joevlol

Looking for information about if being polymorphed by a spell(sheep, hex) in any way resets the model.

Also died a bunch of times in Wintergrasp and the model stayed the same.

----------


## andreww360

:O awesome! i'll gonna try it =)

----------


## kaustos

> If you fail for whatever reason you must relog back onto the character you want to change it to before it will work again.



I think this is the critical part I kept missing.

All I have to say is HOLY HELL my prayers are answered. TAUREN ROGUE FTW. :BOW:

----------


## Naviroffa

> This can't be done xD my pc is to fast or something  (or mabye i'm doing something wrong?)
> 
> Tho epic find for ppl who get it to work


I have a fast pc also, and couldn't get it to work. But now i do.
U need to click, and 0.01 second after that press enter. Not both at the same time.

----------


## Renyei

Thanks this worked a charm .. Changed my male Blood Elf to a female Dranei and I noticed that nearly all of the sounds are still the Blood Elf, apart from the laugh and chicken which are now the Dranei's.

A weird thing happens with /train ... it starts out as Blood Elf Male, then stops and goes into Dranei female chicken... sounds like a chicken getting ran over by a train imo :P

----------


## vvvat

It would be desirable, of course, on the server side. but this is epic anyway
+rep

----------


## Joevlol

> Looking for information about if being polymorphed by a spell(sheep, hex) in any way resets the model.


Nvm, ended up doing some arenas and seeing the effects myself. Polymorphs remove the effect.

----------


## adren4lin.

Pretty epic.

If you have a G15 keyboard or something, write this macro:

*push left mouse button
push Enter 
release Enter 
0.001s delay 
release left mouse button*


Works like a charm for me.

----------


## Janube

Client side only of course.

Running around as a Death Knight model hunter is interesting.

I held click and released it just before pressing enter and it worked for me, while clicking and pressing enter at the same time didn't work.

----------


## An7hrax

After some failing (mostly) i got it to work... epic stuff as this model is way better then my model edited model  :Big Grin: 

To bad hex/poly removes it though :<

----------


## Kezah

Confirmed, this is epic. +REP

----------


## aso0om

i can confirm this is Silent side others can't see the different

----------


## adren4lin.

> i can confirm this is *Silent side* others can't see the different


sssshhh ... keep it silent, then.

----------


## Allstar .ιllιlı.

Meh, they reset =/

----------


## AfterMidnight

oh god.. yes.. yes!!... YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ORC WARRIOR HO!
+Rep!!!!!

----------


## agni

ahaha epic, btw could i ask that how much rep did u have before this thread  :Big Grin: ? CURIOUS

----------


## AK40

frikken awesome, +rep

----------


## countrygoldy

+Rep !!

BTW, if you try to use the barbershop while using the alternative model it will crash the game.. well I only tried it twice, but it happened both times.

Character: Female belf Pally
Alternative: Troll male
Result:
ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	D:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:005388D9

The instruction at "0x005388D9" referenced memory at "0x00000008".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 10505
Realm: Velen [206.16.147.54:3724]
Local Zone: Orgrimmar
Local Player: REDACTED, 070000000128F3C1, (1752.91,-4349.55,-7.77032)
Current Object Track: Barbershop Chair, F11002E8E9000725, (1753.89,-4349.35,-7.42695)
.
.
.

----------


## AfterMidnight

From Lvl50 Dwarf Male Warrior to Lvl8 Orc Male Warrior
Model stays on death; emotes are orcish; battlesounds arent
Stays on entering/leaving bg's aswell.
Gear is that of my lvl50 dwarf; none of my orc

<3

----------


## Stones

can't get it to work. any tips?

----------


## agni

For me it requires to do a new char every time

Edit: just needed to log on the "modelchar" everytime i did it

----------


## justBrando

confirmed, amazing. +rep

----------


## da_bizkit

I can't seem to recreate that on Stormscale(EU) ... i guess its me, because in the part of the second i click enter I start logging in, without having time to click on the character itself :/

----------


## goestaminator

works +rep

----------


## Sayu

> I can't seem to recreate that on Stormscale(EU) ... i guess its me, because in the part of the second i click enter I start logging in, without having time to click on the character itself :/


that's why you have to left click BEFORE hitting enter. just a split second before though.

----------


## Lucky Seven

works +rep on tortheldrin US, on a MAC computer too.

----------


## Spatt

I would be fapping to my rep ATM if i was TS

----------


## Aesop

HOLY

Crap!

I really hope Blizzard doesn't hotfix this. Move this to Elite before they do!

+rep

----------


## Archangell

Dont work =(on Eu, tryed like 20 times on defrent servers still no luck =( sems like it dont work on live servers

----------


## Yotka

Works on EU-Ysondre.

I play in a cyber café and we are 5 people loving this.

Worked for me with all races for my DK.

+Rep ! Many thanks this is ****ing epic.

----------


## 3rror_89

+rep

nice ;D

----------


## Janube

I highly doubt Blizzard has any interest in fixing a client-side glitch that affects gameplay in no way, shape, or form.

----------


## Sayu

> Dont work =(on Eu, tryed like 20 times on defrent servers still no luck =( sems like it dont work on live servers


sems like you just too dumb to use on live servers. remember to first left click on the highlighted character and a split second after hit enter. also, after failing once, you have to log onto the char you want to snatch the model from again.

btw: when the original character was wearing a guild tabard, the character you do the model change on will wear a tabard too.

----------


## Zalman

confirmed also. +rep for sharing

----------


## Remahlól

I like how clean your bags are

----------


## TimmeH32

lol, awesome

----------


## Democides

Awesome, thx.

----------


## Lucky Seven

iono if this was posted yet or if it was obvious but the change is only client-side so no drawing attention to yourself  :Big Grin:

----------


## Festigio

this is amazing
+4

----------


## blackfang500

I saw you on Dominion. :P
Anyways this looks pretty awesome.

----------


## the_automatic_man

Just tested this out and was able to get my lvl 1 character to look like my lvl 80 but not vice versa. Oh wells, still pretty neat.

----------


## Nomiss

*It works, had to try 5-6 times before it did though. 

This is really neat for the incomming race change - I've always wanted to see how my warlock would look like an Orc.

And ofc, +3x+Rep*

----------


## Sayu

> Just tested this out and was able to get my lvl 1 character to look like my lvl 80 but not vice versa. Oh wells, still pretty neat.


whatever you did, do it the other way round and you should be good.

----------


## Rine

working on destromath (eu) with mac client after view tries. 

2x rep (max i can give)

----------


## Martin240

Posting in an epic thread. It is really worth the rep.

----------


## Slaughto

Wow. Very cool. +rep

----------


## Rohi

sounds awesome, gotta try

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> I highly doubt Blizzard has any interest in fixing a client-side glitch that affects gameplay in no way, shape, or form.


Yes it does. Model shape greatly affects some exploration and makes WSG jumping so much easier (depending on the model).

----------


## earthFlower

> Yes it does. Model shape greatly affects some exploration and makes WSG jumping so much easier (depending on the model).


No because technically you are not the model, what you are talking about is transforming yourself into some other model server-side but this is client-side.

----------


## Halochecker

awesome! +rep x3

----------


## Viralrush

I'm assuming this is client-side but none the less, ****ing epic. +Repx3

----------


## PdRs3N

Works bad for Night Elves, dying puts you in wisp form, and when you return you're your old self again. Awesome find though! +2 rep

----------


## michael93

You sir.. Is a GENIOUS!! Thank you SO much!

Lots of rep from here :Big Grin:

----------


## StefanSon

Cant seem to get this to work,
But still epic found for those who it does work!
Anyways +Repx2!

----------


## ron84

> I'm assuming this is client-side but none the less, ****ing epic. +Repx3


yes this is client-side, i tested it a few mins ago with 2 accounts. On one account im Human warlock( undead) on 2nd account it showed me as just the undead lock. By the way if you try being a tauren as from undead you will be 1/3 the size of a regular tauren.

----------


## Redkoala

Worked Epic man

----------


## Filmfilm

Awsome find, worked for me on EU. 

I just saw they are announcing an emergency maintainace here now. Hope they don't fix this :-\

----------


## Saphirrot

> Cant seem to get this to work


Same her, tested this 40x times..
Godly found mate, respect !

----------


## Heftydogg

Working on US-Lightninghoof. Trick was to click mouse first, yet at the same time hit enter... if that makes any sense. +4

----------


## alphawolff

Amazing. +rep

----------


## xipwnedux

This is epicz0r

----------


## NotoriousMILES

works on the ptr

----------


## themaster

Grats on new rank

----------


## Finalwish

took me about 10 tries before it worked.

did it with a quad core i5 cpu on win7 64 bit, so even the fastest pcs can do it.

----------


## ßetray

Nice tip for everyone who is seeing the gear of the alt being viewed on the main character.

Just unequip everything on the alt (naked except for undergarments) and nothing should be transferred except the Race/Sex of the model (+ undergarments for that model).

----------


## rabb4466

> Nice tip for everyone who is seeing the gear of the alt being viewed on the main character.
> 
> Just unequip everything on the alt (naked except for undergarments) and nothing should be transferred except the Race/Sex of the model (+ undergarments for that model).


or just swap all your gear thats on your main character and you wont see them anymore.

----------


## ßetray

> or just swap all your gear thats on your main character and you wont see them anymore.


Not entirely true. If you unequip your main's gear (or w/e toon your doing the edit on), you will see the gear of your alt.

Also, sometimes your alts gear will show over your main's but as you said in that case you can just change your gear and it'll remove the gear swap glitch.

----------


## soulyouth

wow +Rep, much better then a model edit as it doesn't change all the other players too.

<3 <3 <3

Took a bit to get it to work but ty

----------


## BYSCUIT

I GIVE YOU REP COOKIE!! Nice ind

----------


## cloud070

hahaha nice first log into the character you want to look like log out then try it. it works on US

----------


## Bleeding

I heard that the emergency patch is for just this very thing  :Embarrassment:  i hope not i wanna try it

----------


## Zeralf

oO this is still working on EU Twisting nether(<3 gnome shaman) after the emergency maintenace. They didnt fix this!
+rep btw  :Big Grin:  awesome find

----------


## ßetray

It seems that this DOES NOT persist through _death in arena_, but I'm not 100% sure.

Edit:

*NE Mage* [Size is normal for NE]



Picture and Info post updated:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ml#post1714500

----------


## Lacos

Pretty sweet I must say; gave you 1 Rep Point for that, which is pretty much all I could give! I can confirm it still works after emergency maintenance, I could turn one of my priests into both a Tauren and Orc. 

Unfortunately Blizzard is bound to fix this - as this is serious competition for their Race Change service.

----------


## pansarpala

Cant get this to work  :Frown:

----------


## Bleeding

ok tested it and it works fine for me with already made charas and new charas is goes away on logout and other people cant see it but apparently the voice of your emotes is 'off'

----------


## Multitask

> Would be nice if someone could make a AutoIt or something to help this. Can't get it work. Nothing either happens or it logs the model char.
> EDIT: works now ty


here ya go


autoit script for this

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ml#post1715233

----------


## ^bE qUiEt

even with the script, not working for me :/

also tried it with a g15 makro , still not working

----------


## da_bizkit

> even with the script, not working for me :/
> 
> also tried it with a g15 makro , still not working


It works every time with the macro for me, even tho i use G11 ^^ Maybe you're doing smth wrong.

----------


## Demonshade

> Not entirely true. If you unequip your main's gear (or w/e toon your doing the edit on), you will see the gear of your alt.
> 
> Also, sometimes your alts gear will show over your main's but as you said in that case you can just change your gear and it'll remove the gear swap glitch.


Yea i was an undead shammy with a shield and 2 1Hers. The sword of my undead warrior disappeared but i still had the shield along with dual wield.

----------


## spartan2177

very nice, +2 rep

----------


## soulyouth

I'd like to add that using [Dispersion] will also clear this effect

----------


## Akeisu

yes, definitely works, took me a couple of tries tho. The botton mashing method seems to work wonders!

----------


## Cashcharac

ROFL. Tauren rogue ftw.

----------


## ßetray

> I'd like to add that using [Dispersion] will also clear this effect


Thanks, added to the list.

----------


## skiierx131

So this actually worked. Inc rep rape.

----------


## TimmeH32

Might be a good idea to hide this thread from blizztards.

I really don't want this fixed. It is a lot easier than model editing.

----------


## Xel

I will test this as soon as I get home. Looks too good to be true.

Too bad it won't exist a long time. +Rep

----------


## Denial is Ok

I cant get it to work...grrr

----------


## Apoc

This is not a server bug, it's a client bug. (I tracked it down for all of you  :Smile: )

WoW isn't unloading the current model when going in game. (It is pre-loaded in the char select screen, and just re-used from there on)

If you do anything to change your model or texture (such as Noggenfogger/Deviate Fish/casting some spell that will change your model) the effect is lost, as your internal display IDs are reset back to their proper ones.

However; the effect will last 'forever' so long as you do nothing to change your current model. (The display ID is never changed; unless it needs to be!)

Nice find; this one will be around for a while until they push a new exe patch.  :Smile: 

Also; as a little 'further' explanation: you can compare this exploit to any form of morph hack. That's all it is. (Except it's using 'bad' cached model data!)

Edit; just in case somebody hasn't mentioned it: this *should* in theory work for anything. (Including getting your new arena gear on your lvl 1) Don't quote me on that; as I really haven't looked *that* far in depth.

----------


## ßetray

> This is not a server bug, it's a client bug. (I tracked it down for all of you )
> 
> Edit; just in case somebody hasn't mentioned it: this *should* in theory work for anything. (Including getting your new arena gear on your lvl 1) Don't quote me on that; as I really haven't looked *that* far in depth.



Already figured out it's client-side but thanks for the extra info.

And yes, it does work that way. If you log onto your arena geared 80, then your level 1 alt, and make your level 1 nude, it'll show your level 1 wearing arena gear.

----------


## crzyballr

hahaha sweet!!! Much Risk doing this tho?

----------


## Mr.Jebus Christ

Nice job +RepX3

----------


## pyromaniac119

Just tested with multiple accounts and found that emote sounds are a bit messed up.

Other people can hear some emotes such as /lol and /train (as your actual character's race) but other emotes like /silly don't make a sound to other people - although _you_ can still hear them yourself.

and +Rep

----------


## SirCantrel

Dwarf Shaman

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Not work for me or what I'm doing something wrong? describe more in detail

----------


## assd-

Tauren and dwarf mage ftw  :Smile:  +Rep

----------


## racelin1

Wow Thx for this

----------


## Equ1N0X

You sir, are an genius.

----------


## earthFlower

still working, don't pick a death knight as it's harder with those for some reason.

----------


## Phoen!x

It's amazing !
Nice find.

----------


## thottstation

Since no-one can see this... isn't this technically [useless]?

Oh, and [Etched Band of the Kirin Tor] (warps you to Dal) resets the effect.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Worked for me 2nd try. Amazing.

----------


## Kitsuji

Lol, tauren warlock... works perfect1 +rep

----------


## shoka1

> Since no-one can see this... isn't this technically [useless]?


its fun, useless stuff usually isnt fun

----------


## Sayu

still works, pretty nice!

----------


## AfterMidnight

> Since no-one can see this... isn't this technically [useless]?
> 
> Oh, and [Etched Band of the Kirin Tor] (warps you to Dal) resets the effect.


This allows you to check out the future race/class combos; and it could have its use for machinima aswell.
(Human dies, turns undead, still same gear)

----------


## earthFlower

> This allows you to check out the future race/class combos; and it could have its use for machinima aswell.
> (Human dies, turns undead, still same gear)


Death doesn't effect this, but surely can be used for machinima if you don't have a good geared class of anything, just use this

----------


## Spildabongwada

awesome, thanks for this

----------


## Tharmac

Works pretty well. Did it twice.

----------


## myojinyahiko

I jizzed.
But just a little bit =]

----------


## Vixxi

I feel sorry for the altaholics who have maxed realm sheets.

----------


## Mrziggles

Best thing I've ever seen on Mmowned to be quite honest. Thanks alot. and I +repped twice.

----------


## Thunderofnl

Doesn't work on a mac..... ty though.

----------


## ßetray

> Doesn't work on a mac..... ty though.


It does work on macs. You're doing it wrong.

Log in on alt.
Log off.
SELECT Main (or w/e toon you're going to play on)
Mouse-over alt you just logged off.
At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Left Click
OR
Hold down left click then:
At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Release Left Click

----------


## Synris

i cant seem to get this to work, i create a new toon, log in, log out, select my main, mouse over the new toon and simultaneously click enter and left click, i log in as my regular character

Edit: Nvm got it, did the green text in the post above me thx

----------


## gneugen

Works as of 10/23  :Wink:  

First try, awesome find, ty and goodnight  :Smile: 

+Rep

----------


## diablohack72

this is epic +3

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> It does work on macs. You're doing it wrong.
> 
> Log in on alt.
> Log off.
> SELECT Main (or w/e toon you're going to play on)
> Mouse-over alt you just logged off.
> At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Left Click
> OR
> Hold down left click then:
> At the SAME TIME: Hit Enter and Release Left Click


I have done so, but nothing has changed, maybe it does not work on Russian realms

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Tried holding left mouse click > press enter and release at same time left mouse button = it works.

Surely this is a nice find, thanks for sharing.

EDIT: Dunnow if it was already said, but if you relog with /camp the effect is also cancelled, think you need to relog back on alt and then on main.

----------


## Dielord

> I have done so, but nothing has changed, maybe it does not work on Russian realms


Lol. It's a client side exploit, and working on any type realms.

----------


## EliteScouter

Confirmed! IT still works!

----------


## Starkey2009

works got it first time, no one looked me strange though i was a tauren priest sitting in Iron forge, id like to know if someone has 2 accounts and can actually see if your model has changed, or just what u can see on the screen yourself

----------


## Sklug

I just got this working on Zuljin -- This is really great haha! THX! + rep to OP

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Works for me holy shit

----------


## Arthas117

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!! IM A HUMAN HUNTER<33333333
+alot of rape  :Smile:

----------


## burton992

lol this is awesome :P thanks very much for the share +Rep

----------


## TimmeH32

lol, still using this. It's funny, not many people think this is for real, and then it works. So epic =D

----------


## eric888

Tried this, and it works
This is pure epic!

----------


## Blizzhaxer

Can't get it to work for Night elf to human.

----------


## INSERT COIN

Holy jizz in my pants!

It works!  :Big Grin: 

Genius!

----------


## thedredgie

wow really works!

PS didn't know dwarf females had such a high boob jiggle factor... so nasty.... *barf* at least with my face model anyways

----------


## Sayu

> wow really works!
> 
> PS didn't know dwarf females had such a high boob jiggle factor... so nasty.... *barf* at least with my face model anyways


that's why everybody hates female dwarves and why they get kicked out of groups instantly.

----------


## boomkinner

NE mage animations are so bizarre o.O just tried lol, its horrible!

----------


## SUPREMUSS

It's only client side, so it's useless

----------


## novan

+rep
Thats the most epic bug I've ever encountered!

----------


## Reflection

> It's only client side, so it's useless


Most model edits are client side. It's not useless. Having looked at the same undead for three years get repetitive and in urgent need of change. A model edit, in this case, doesn't need to be a game-breaking exploit for it to have a use. sigh

----------


## Elitetech

Now THIS is epic. +Rep

----------


## boomkinner

now i dont have to reroll undead rogue =) too bad the combat sounds (like when u get crit) are still youre original races ones  :Stick Out Tongue:  orc paladin yay ^^

----------


## Alisamix

Thanks for The Draenei Warlock  :Big Grin:

----------


## bloxstorm

Edit: got it.

----------


## Brightsta

This worked great, was able to make my troll warrior a tauren. Only problem is he looks kind of small.

----------


## agni

Duuuude how much rep did you get from this thread?  :Big Grin:

----------


## grassynole

Nice find +rep

----------


## nucleargreen

The majority of my raid is doing this now. Though halloween wands are annoying.

<3 being an itty bitty tauren.

----------


## ZOMG

> Pretty epic.
> 
> If you have a G15 keyboard or something, write this macro:
> 
> *push left mouse button
> push Enter 
> release Enter 
> 0.001s delay 
> release left mouse button*
> ...



Oddly enough, this doesn't work on mine. I tried experimenting with the delay, but still won't work.

----------


## ZOMG

I also tried the Auto IT version and couldn't get it to work, can someone still confirm this works after the rolling restarts this morning.

----------


## ßetray

> I also tried the Auto IT version and couldn't get it to work, can someone still confirm this works after the rolling restarts this morning.



Confirmed still working.

Only way they can fix this as far as I can see is how the log-in process works and that wont be implemented until the next patch, if even that soon.

----------


## ZOMG

I actually don't have an uber computer, just standard. I've tried everything I can utilize, my G15, manual attempts, and even the AutoIT script.........very odd.

----------


## ßetray

> I actually don't have an uber computer, just standard. I've tried everything I can utilize, my G15, manual attempts, and even the AutoIT script.........very odd.


I can't explain why it wont work for you (which is odd, should be rather easy but no comment on that).

And the fact that you don't have 'an uber computer' should actually make it easier. If the text I provided up a few posts doesn't help then I can't provide any further help.


I've updated my early post:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ml#post1714500
Included Night Elf Warlock.

----------


## earthFlower

thanks again Betray for supporting and helping people, @ZOMG; I cannot say anything else than keep trying, I discovered today that I had a unusal chance to model edit myself, I kept trying perfectly like I did from the start but it stopped working I was wondering why is this

I created a male character and it worked at first try, my bet would be that either Male characters are easier or Night Elf Male is perhaps Male TO Male Female TO Female makes the model edit easier to replicate.

----------


## agni

Ok its time to post some of my few tricks with this.

I've been using g15, but i tried without it and it was hard. 
I found out that you can press left mouse button a bit earlier than enter. Like 0.1sec. Works every time and the point is that its easy to do like that.

Second, You can also use DK skins with this if you haven't already figured it out :P.

So if u want for example, tauren or dwarf mage, you can make tauren/dwarf DK and replicate it with that. Results = Dwarf mage with DK skins. (or tauren: :Wink:  )

----------


## Joevlol

G15 Macro works fine for me..

----------


## Woink

Got it working first try, awsome find +rep fer youz.

----------


## Sayu

omg i tried changing my draenei shaman to tauren and now it wont change back!!!! everyone is making fun of me because i'm a cow! here's proof:

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2025/olololw.png

give me my draenei back!!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Ekunn

very nice!
too bad i'm on a pvp server so i can't turn into an alliance D:

----------


## Sayu

> very nice!
> too bad i'm on a pvp server so i can't turn into an alliance D:


you can create chars of the other faction on pvp servers since patch 3.2 iirc D:

----------


## Xadaver

amazing bug <3
worked first time, now im rocking an undead paladin in stormwind  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gihelle

This is EPIC.

I was sick of my Human animation (female humans have only one cast animation, sucks) so I'd always resort to transforms of some sort so I could not be bored of watching my character do the same thing over and over.

Now I'm rocking a Troll Warlock. +2 +Rep, if I could give more rep I'd give you as much as I could.

----------


## Stormbrewer

Confirmed, worked the first time I tried it
and the second..
and third...
ect.

----------


## Fitch2k

epic, I love it, +rep sir!

----------


## Alisamix

Epic, Thank you for that, +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Sayu

still works, nice

----------


## boomkinner

Enjoy while it lasts. Thats what i say to myself when weekend starts / vacation starts.

----------


## agni

This is one of those exploits blizzard CANNOT fix for a long time. It will require LOTS OF WORK from them..

They cant just fix it like:

Enable model edit exploit: [ ] Yes [ X ] No

----------


## earthFlower

> This is one of those exploits blizzard CANNOT fix for a long time. It will require LOTS OF WORK from them..
> 
> They cant just fix it like:
> 
> Enable model edit exploit: [ ] Yes [ X ] No


clever sir, please listen to him.

----------


## boomkinner

easy to fix, just disable logging in pressing enter =p

----------


## laecki

****ing EPIC +Rep
thank god this isnt elite haha

----------


## samvx

Excelente!!!!!!!! +Rep

----------


## adalia

nice one , +rep

----------


## huurka

Going to a barbershop gave me a fatal error.

Can anyone else confirm this?  :Smile:

----------


## apmad

SWEET! this is great works awsome! XD

----------


## raskemenn

EPIX +rep cause im a gnometauron shaman  :Big Grin:

----------


## Starkey2009

This is client side only, so people wont see u as a tauren mage etc, you can only see yourself, but neverless its pretty cool

----------


## Xhaf

Works on Dragonmaw EU.
Works on both DK's and other classes.
+rep

----------


## soysoz

nice find  :Smile: 

works on dom too :P

----------


## ßetray

> Going to a barbershop gave me a fatal error.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?



Someone confirmed this earlier. I'll add it to the list.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ml#post1714500

----------


## xtase2007

hmm ive ben trying this for like half an hour now and i just cant get it to work... i do exacly what the video says to do. any ideas?

----------


## xtase2007

nvm that, finally got it to work by spamming both enter + left clikc. amazing someone actually managed to find this.... /bow

----------


## tossuz

I can't understand how it can even work, but its epic :] Oversized orc on my tauren warrior now.

----------


## stereoprologic

Well some idiot needed to get some attention on MMO Champ's forums, so I'd expect this to be fixed real soon. I hope it'll never get fixed though.

----------


## huurka

> Well some idiot needed to get some attention on MMO Champ's forums, so I'd expect this to be fixed real soon. I hope it'll never get fixed though.





> This is one of those exploits blizzard CANNOT fix for a long time. It will require LOTS OF WORK from them..
> 
> They cant just fix it like:
> 
> Enable model edit exploit: [ ] Yes [ X ] No


I believe it's much like the otherworld glitch.
It would require Blizzard to re-do crap loads of code.

----------


## durgie

has anyone created a g15 macro that works?

----------


## Pietje

Sweet, good job!

----------


## Aldun

Some retard here linked it to mmo champ. Gj, now thousands of extra people will use it and will only get fixed faster >>

http://www.************.com/general-...ook-just-30sec
..You know what has to stand at the *'s >>
Oh well, I still like it, let's hope it will be possible for a few more weeks (months?).

----------


## Roflmar

I can`t do it work  :Frown:  i am frustrated

----------


## Gihelle

> Some retard here linked it to mmo champ. Gj, now thousands of extra people will use it and will only get fixed faster >>
> 
> http://www.************.com/general-...ook-just-30sec
> ..You know what has to stand at the *'s >>


That's not something that will get fixed fast.

----------


## earthFlower

*AutoIt script: Download
AutoIt software: Download

**Select your main, open the .au3 file and mouse over the lowlevel, wait 3 secounds and it will do it.*

----------


## chiper12

Thanks for the tip. It feels like I don't have to be a weird looking human anymore. XD

----------


## Zkajavier

It's freaking awesome... pity shapeshifting or using any teleport or portal takes you back to your normal look.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Keep the useless chat to a minimum on here please.

----------


## chiper12

Your character model reverts back to normal if you die. (Night elf.)

----------


## zanathos77

> Keep the useless chat to a minimum on here please.


Not to be argumentative 2d, but you deleted our 'useless chatter' but not the 'useless' thread?

----------


## [AfterBurner]

Interesting...Just found this on the comment to OotHEWoW video of this. posted by eclipsify... 

"I actully posted a video of this on the oothe channel on the 20th of october. I took it down because of quality and I set it to private just so people could take a look at it with access to this channel. This was a remake. of what I had found. Avoidlol has failed to give us credit for the original find﻿ of this. Ask him and i'm sure he'll choke a little bit when he hears the name."

 This is now all over youtube anyway, and soon everyone will know of it. 

EDIT: Since i don't want to argue against Avoidlol, here's his reply to OotHEWoW'S video:

"Words can't prove much, not to﻿ be rude but please allow me to tell you that I posted a video first and until you link me a video of yours or anyone else that was posted before 22th October. I will then give credits and apoligise."

----------


## dcduo

> Some retard here linked it to mmo champ. Gj, now thousands of extra people will use it and will only get fixed faster >>
> 
> http://www.************.com/general-...ook-just-30sec
> ..You know what has to stand at the *'s >>
> Oh well, I still like it, let's hope it will be possible for a few more weeks (months?).


Fiveshot made a video about it as well. Seems everyone's in on the game.

----------


## earthFlower

> Interesting...Just found this on the comment to OotHEWoW video of this. posted by eclipsify... 
> 
> "I actully posted a video of this on the oothe channel on the 20th of october. I took it down because of quality and I set it to private just so people could take a look at it with access to this channel. This was a remake. of what I had found. Avoidlol has failed to give us credit for the original find﻿ of this. Ask him and i'm sure he'll choke a little bit when he hears the name."
> 
>  This is now all over youtube anyway, and soon everyone will know of it.


I replied to his comment and one thing I said was words can't prove much, and here on mmowned it does not matter because I posted it first on mmowned, everyone else doesn't care who posted it first they care that they can contiune doing this.

So far, I am the founder of this exploit that I know myself, I still find it crazy that only 2 days after I posted the video people started posting their videos stating their friend told them.

*Enjoy the bug!*

----------


## amino213

This is epic!!! The scripts make it far easier too, thanks alot dude

----------


## Bad

Thank you so much Avoidlol very thankful <3 this is amazing!  :Big Grin: 

+Rep

----------


## Trollblod

I love you Lol, wanna do you so hard.
Thanks alot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXCharleyXx

ty for this :Smile:

----------


## Carobnica

I saw it few days ago on arena junkies and same as here it says that step 2 is important which is to log on char->logout-> click enter etc.

but once created, you dont have to log that char anymore, just tested it.

anyway, epic find, im doing it all the time now

----------


## Schroom

Thanks for this, lvling my lock now as a draenei and im loving it  :Smile: 

+Rep

----------


## nothorde

naise post +2

----------


## Trollin

I don't know if Betray posted this, or maybe it's just me, but I had to create a Warrior for this to work (I'm a Troll Priest, wanted to be a Gnome Priest).

----------


## earthFlower

Trollin, that's incorrect you were just very unlucky or maybe had to refresh the .skins keep testing !

----------


## kalii

good stuff +rep

----------


## Neìghbor

has this been fixed as of recent? i tried doing it manually and it didnt want to work for me, then i used the autoscript stuff and it worked as intended(as in it clicked the toon i wanted it to) but i still showed up in wow the same. I've been trying to change a horde pally to something ally(have tried gnome human and night elf so far) If there needs to be any specific settings that I could fix that might interfere with this please let me know.

Also I was wondering if other people see you as what you see of if the image is only bugged for you?

Btw whenever I seem to do this correctly my loading page takes a little while longer, and then i disconnect. Im positive its not my actual connection though.

----------


## halo345

wow that saves so much time =P

----------


## grassynole

Excellent exploit works like a dream , once you can get the timing down, u can pretty much perform it on demand  :Smile: 
+Rep

----------


## zanathos77

> Excellent exploit works like a dream , once you can get the timing down, u can pretty much perform it on demand 
> +Rep


Still not an EXPLOIT.

----------


## Zirekyle

Ugh, this just made Digg's front page somehow.

Still, +Rep

----------


## d3c0n

Excellent Find! :yourock2: +Rep



:hitit:

----------


## Fire_cracker

Works flawlessly.  :Smile:

----------


## Globalvesh

> has this been fixed as of recent? i tried doing it manually and it didnt want to work for me, then i used the autoscript stuff and it worked as intended(as in it clicked the toon i wanted it to) but i still showed up in wow the same. I've been trying to change a horde pally to something ally(have tried gnome human and night elf so far) If there needs to be any specific settings that I could fix that might interfere with this please let me know.
> 
> Also I was wondering if other people see you as what you see of if the image is only bugged for you?
> 
> Btw whenever I seem to do this correctly my loading page takes a little while longer, and then i disconnect. Im positive its not my actual connection though.


same here.. dont work for me  :Frown:

----------


## narfboy2003

This was first posted, I think, on MMO Champ. Maybe we should not talk about this, or move it into the private forums.

----------


## Globalvesh

ok, now it should work, lol  :Big Grin:  (wait 1min ingame with alt, log off, run script)
+Rep for you.

----------


## Sayu

> I don't know if Betray posted this, or maybe it's just me, but I had to create a Warrior for this to work (I'm a Troll Priest, wanted to be a Gnome Priest).


now you're just Trollin! lol

----------


## earthFlower

check the youtube video if you are unsure about if it works or not, i am updating it daily and i will notice you all if it stopped working. don't expect that to be any soon though, atleast a patch is required.

----------


## Brawley

Worked for me first try on my slow work PC. +Rep

----------


## Phygar

Wtf, this isn't _that_ epic. Certainly not enough for you to title your own post accordingly.

----------


## Trollblod

> Wtf, this isn't _that_ epic. Certainly not enough for you to title your own post accordingly.


What the hell? Not epic?
Model editing this is deserves to be epic..

----------


## earthFlower

> Wtf, this isn't _that_ epic. Certainly not enough for you to title your own post accordingly.


probably not that epic, but it's epic.

----------


## Trollblod

> probably not that epic, but it's epic.


Might not be that epic, but atleast it's that epic.

----------


## Phygar

> Might not be that epic, but atleast it's that epic.


Not like that.

----------


## WiePasta

Can other see as whatever i edit my char too? like i run around doing WOTF on a Tauren :S

----------


## WiePasta

anyway this is EPIC

----------


## Andreas24

Was changing my Tauren into Undead but got an wow error when i went to the barber for some reason  :Smile:  anyone can confirm this and why did this happend ? dident change anything at the barber

----------


## ßetray

> Was changing my Tauren into Undead but got an wow error when i went to the barber for some reason  anyone can confirm this and why did this happend ? dident change anything at the barber



Already confirmed earlier.

This happens because when you go to a barber, it attempts to load the face/hair/etc models for your actual race/sex, but when you sit down as another race/sex, the game can't handle it.

For updated information, check out:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ml#post1714500

----------


## Rzz

This is awesome, +repped.

----------


## Sayu

> Can other see as whatever i edit my char too? like i run around doing WOTF on a Tauren :S


no it's client-side only

----------


## mimiyo

Has this stopped working? Checked your video and it says it still works but meh.

Before the last maintenance this worked without fail. I did it plenty of times and it worked every time so I don't think I'm suddenly timing it wrong or anything.

Just can't get it to work after the maintenance :/ (EU btw)

It's a shame considering how simple yet amazing it was. Hopefully it is infact just me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## boomkinner

this patched?

----------


## earthFlower

still working.

----------


## Sklug

ya I just logged in right now and it is still working -- really awesome job -- wish I could give you more than the 2 rep I did lol

----------


## R 3 A L 1 T Y

thx nice one

----------


## Bird Is The Word

thanks  :Wink:  +3rep

----------


## Liand

I would be lost without this.

----------


## CimSlunt

Yeah!! Epic +Rep

Check My DK hunter with Dusksabre pet  :Cool:

----------


## daco89

Can somebody explain to me what to do with the two files I downloaded (AutoIt I believe).

----------


## DrDrake

I haven't browsed through all 20 pages so this might be already posted, if this is the case I'm sorry.

I noticed that you don't need to log another character in/out to do this. 
1) Just click character you want to look like in character menu. 
2) Then select character you want to log in with. 
3) Mouseover the character you want to look like and log in as instructed (mouse+enter).

----------


## whatever87

Very nice, rep to you sir.

----------


## Sayu

still working, nice

----------


## ~sInX

Ok. First of all please stop calling this a model edit. It's NOT a model edit. You guys evidently have no idea what a model edit is (no, imo it's not just some race swap).

Regardless of that, this is epic. Imo you should all learn how to do it the orthodox way. >,<

Wtf is that music?

----------


## earthFlower

in your head, this isn't a model edit in our head it is. you can call it more like a model replacement, you are using this bug to edit your model. that's why it's called a model edit bug, not model editing.

and we decide ourselves if we want to learn how to model edit or not, stop crying.

that music is trance.

----------


## phyte

Model editing usually entails... you know... editing models...

----------


## panasonic

very epic thank you

----------


## DisturbingEffect

*It worked 1/7 times tested /: it only worked when i turned off my addons.*

----------


## rosty

worked! and omg this IS epic
i even levelled my troll now!
but the bad side of this is that when they fix it i'll be forced to buy a race change..!

----------


## Sayu

> Model editing usually entails... you know... editing models...


but it does the exact same thing model editing does, only that it's easier. that's why he called it model edit in the first place.

----------


## mooshij

I LOVE IT! I've been waiting for sooo long playing a female Draenei Warlock as a Horde <3

Still working, also on DeathKnights... :>

----------


## earthFlower

feel free to make a video response with your explaination of the bug.

----------


## seeman

Hmm, its odd when I hover over my bank mule then select my main and run that script it never works but if i do it the opposite way my bank mule always works any idea whats up?

----------


## IamAnoob

This worked for a friend of mine and myself, hahaha. I found it rather funny actually. Thanks..

And long addon list. O-O

----------


## zayhko

Hi all i'm french and i need to make a model change on my wow character but i'm pretty lost and i need some help for understanding & Dl all the program for this

----------


## grassynole

Btw Avoid some douchebag stole this made hes own shite vid and posted it on Warcraft movies for every scrub including blizzard to see.

----------


## earthFlower

i know, it have and will keep being posted all over the place, he got downrated to the bottom for reposting it though.

----------


## ReidE96

Somehow, I don't think Blizzard will care so much about this exploit, as it's clientside, gives you no advantage, and basically boils down to a bit of fun for the player. If, say, it allowed you to run up walls, that would get their attention.

----------


## ßetray

> I haven't browsed through all 20 pages so this might be already posted, if this is the case I'm sorry.
> 
> I noticed that you don't need to log another character in/out to do this. 
> 1) Just click character you want to look like in character menu. 
> 2) Then select character you want to log in with. 
> 3) Mouseover the character you want to look like and log in as instructed (mouse+enter).



Nice find Drake. Confirmed today.

Changing info post [giving credit].

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ml#post1714500

----------


## hamcakee

hooray this is fun.

----------


## earthFlower

adjust it abit more betray, most of them are unnessesary

----------


## Nonominator

Client bug allows you to swap character models

----------


## Ground Zero

Very nice  :Smile:  +Rep x5 Almost Legendary.

----------


## ViND_

> Btw Avoid some douchebag stole this made hes own shite vid and posted it on Warcraft movies for every scrub including blizzard to see.



And that's exactly why this should go into ELITE EXPLOITS.


EDIT:
http://www.wow.com/2009/11/02/client...racter-models/

Baah...

----------


## earthFlower

thanks for giving that link, if you find a youtube video with MY video in it please link it here, i am doing copyright claims on them.

----------


## da_bizkit

this is by far the most impressive thing that showed up in mmowned for the last few months =) Good job  :Wink:  But now i've seen it in mmo-champ, wow forums, guild forums, youtube, wcm.... basically everywhere :/

----------


## pandaman

> And that's exactly why this should go into ELITE EXPLOITS.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Client bug allows you to swap character models
> 
> Baah...


The "elite" board is what caused mmowned to severely decline over the last few years.

In all honesty this board may as well just be removed, since anything good is just removed, this board essentially being a feeder board for the actual exploits forum.

Pretty much why I stopped visiting and posting, this board is just dregs and useless garbage, which is unfortunate since it was pretty good before, this thread being a great example of what it once was.

----------


## Shobek

> this is by far the most impressive thing that showed up in mmowned for the last few months =) Good job  But now i've seen it in mmo-champ, wow forums, guild forums, youtube, wcm.... basically everywhere :/


Yeah, lately there's one post a day on mmowned itself of people just trying to farm rep:/.

----------


## CowsGoQuack

To all of you screaming about elite, read my sig, kthxbai

@OP awsome find bro, best ive been here in a while +2 rep cookies for you  :Smile:

----------


## Shobek

> To all of you screaming about elite, read my sig, kthxbai
> 
> @OP awsome find bro, best ive been here in a while +2 rep cookies for you


you know its not just for blizzard right? It's for the leechers, or other people who just come here copy pasta to another place.

----------


## Tranman409

Does this work anymore? I've tried the script and manually..no luck so far

----------


## [Z]em

Very nice.
Just tried it with my orc shaman, here is the result :P

----------


## Xerosho

Confirmed tested and it does work. Only thing is you need to have exact timing to get it right =D +Rep

----------


## skawster

Nice! Just turned my BE pally into a tauren!

----------


## pkaa4eva_jr

> The "elite" board is what caused mmowned to severely decline over the last few years.
> 
> In all honesty this board may as well just be removed, since anything good is just removed, this board essentially being a feeder board for the actual exploits forum.
> 
> Pretty much why I stopped visiting and posting, this board is just dregs and useless garbage, which is unfortunate since it was pretty good before, this thread being a great example of what it once was.


I completely agree with you, most of these threads are common sense and pointless is the elite section really that much of a difference. Why should I pay money to see something that will possibly dissapoint me? Yah NTY.

----------


## dynamitehacks

Haha, awesome. It's my nelfadin.

----------


## Daimao

This is legendary. Gave OP all the REP I could.

----------


## Tharmac

Just for note: better results if you remove lv1's gear in the process, so it won't glitch with your current gear.

edit: my +rep cookie

----------


## pkaa4eva_jr

This doesn't seem to work on the PTR, i went to the ptr right now since live realms are offline, does this mean that this will be fixed in the next patch?

----------


## winky22

Wow this is awesome, just turned my drainei into a human ^-^
+Rep

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

This works awesome you deserve the + rep

----------


## Janube

I really hate to stir controversy, but the sheer amount of popularity that this thread has garnered begs it.

What are we really looking at here?
There's a difference between an exploit and a visual bug. Admittedly, this is kinda' cool for people who aren't druids/shamans/Night elves, however, the same effect can be gained by downloading a simple model editor, which is client-side, so there's no danger of being banned or what have you.

This should really almost be labeled [USELESS] because there is no technical use for it. It's simply an aesthetics trick that is Client-side.
The final term here is an issue I have with the people who visit this thread. You're all making a huge deal about Blizz finding out about a client-side error. Client-side means it's on your end, not theirs. This means it's a bug they could only fix by revamping the login system to prevent the sequence of actions the game takes in order to make this bug not work. And it wouldn't even really fix anything. Like I said, there are very simple model editors out there.

I understand that this is simple, requires no downloads, and everyone can do it- But it's not an exploit. An exploit inherently takes advantage of something, meaning an advantage is gained(or at least CAN be gained) over someone, be it another player or the system itself. For practicality's sake, this doesn't deserve nearly the popularity it's gotten, and it just goes to show the current crowd that MMOwned is catering to.

----------


## Excesum

This does currently NOT work on Vashj EU.
I first tried it manually, then with your AutoIt Script.
Haven't had any luck..

----------


## huurka

> This does currently NOT work on Vashj EU.
> I first tried it manually, then with your AutoIt Script.
> Haven't had any luck..


You are just doing it wrong.

----------


## Excesum

> You are just doing it wrong.


I really don't see where it's possible for me to fail at this glitch.

I make a new toon
Log on it
Log off it
Press my main char that I want to edit
Highlight the one I want to model-change into
And press Enter + Left Mouse button. 

I also tried with addons off.

----------


## huurka

> I really don't see where it's possible for me to fail at this glitch.
> 
> I make a new toon
> Log on it
> Log off it
> Press my main char that I want to edit
> Highlight the one I want to model-change into
> And press Enter + Left Mouse button. 
> 
> I also tried with addons off.


I tried on your realm and I managed to pull it off.

Again, you're not doing it right I suppose.

----------


## Excesum

> I tried on your realm and I managed to pull it off.
> 
> Again, you're not doing it right I suppose.



I now deleted my WTF, Cache and Interface folder, and it's still not working. I tried several times, with or without the Script.

Maybe it has something to do with the video settings?
Or Computer specs?

----------


## madden1

" Wow dude very nice find one of the best exploits ive seen in a while. " indeed

----------


## boomkinner

> I really hate to stir controversy, but the sheer amount of popularity that this thread has garnered begs it.
> 
> What are we really looking at here?
> There's a difference between an exploit and a visual bug. Admittedly, this is kinda' cool for people who aren't druids/shamans/Night elves, however, the same effect can be gained by downloading a simple model editor, which is client-side, so there's no danger of being banned or what have you.
> 
> This should really almost be labeled [USELESS] because there is no technical use for it. It's simply an aesthetics trick that is Client-side.
> The final term here is an issue I have with the people who visit this thread. You're all making a huge deal about Blizz finding out about a client-side error. Client-side means it's on your end, not theirs. This means it's a bug they could only fix by revamping the login system to prevent the sequence of actions the game takes in order to make this bug not work. And it wouldn't even really fix anything. Like I said, there are very simple model editors out there.
> 
> I understand that this is simple, requires no downloads, and everyone can do it- But it's not an exploit. An exploit inherently takes advantage of something, meaning an advantage is gained(or at least CAN be gained) over someone, be it another player or the system itself. For practicality's sake, this doesn't deserve nearly the popularity it's gotten, and it just goes to show the current crowd that MMOwned is catering to.



YOU FAIL

----------


## Janube

Said the man with 1 rep, despite nearly 100 posts.

Leech much?

----------


## olivaaa

maybe they fixed it. used it several times, but the last 2 days it didn't work (EU Server)

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> maybe they fixed it. used it several times, but the last 2 days it didn't work (EU Server)


on ruRU for me too :/

----------


## earthFlower

still works!

----------


## kingralphus

The best combo i have done and in my opinion looks pimp as hell is a Undead Paladin

----------


## Phygar

> I really hate to stir controversy, but the sheer amount of popularity that this thread has garnered begs it.
> 
> What are we really looking at here?
> There's a difference between an exploit and a visual bug. Admittedly, this is kinda' cool for people who aren't druids/shamans/Night elves, however, the same effect can be gained by downloading a simple model editor, which is client-side, so there's no danger of being banned or what have you.
> 
> This should really almost be labeled [USELESS] because there is no technical use for it. It's simply an aesthetics trick that is Client-side.
> The final term here is an issue I have with the people who visit this thread. You're all making a huge deal about Blizz finding out about a client-side error. Client-side means it's on your end, not theirs. This means it's a bug they could only fix by revamping the login system to prevent the sequence of actions the game takes in order to make this bug not work. And it wouldn't even really fix anything. Like I said, there are very simple model editors out there.
> 
> I understand that this is simple, requires no downloads, and everyone can do it- But it's not an exploit. An exploit inherently takes advantage of something, meaning an advantage is gained(or at least CAN be gained) over someone, be it another player or the system itself. For practicality's sake, this doesn't deserve nearly the popularity it's gotten, and it just goes to show the current crowd that MMOwned is catering to.


I know, I feel exactly the same way. I think this guy got promoted all the way from contributor to legendary, but I guess he got demoted. It is a bug at most. Pretty much the definition of a bug. Not much different than if it had your name upside down because of your camera position at the log in.

----------


## Trollin

But it also isn't expected to happen or "working as intended". I mean, sure there's no advantage to doing this, except changing your character model (client side), but it isn't fully USELESS.

----------


## editor123

lol nice one

----------


## editor123

tried cant get it to work dam

----------


## alcanor1

this is so so epic i love you avoid

----------


## kingralphus

> I know, I feel exactly the same way. I think this guy got promoted all the way from contributor to legendary, but I guess he got demoted. It is a bug at most. Pretty much the definition of a bug. Not much different than if it had your name upside down because of your camera position at the log in.


It's a matter of opinion when you say "useless".
Will it help you gain any advantage? no.
Is it fun to do and see what other races played as a class thats not offered by Blizz? Yes.

So before you throw out the phrase "useless" try thinking outside of your elititst box and take into consideration that what may seem useless to you,may be useful to someone else in some way.

Thanks.

----------


## Phygar

> It's a matter of opinion when you say "useless".
> Will it help you gain any advantage? no.
> Is it fun to do and see what other races played as a class thats not offered by Blizz? Yes.
> 
> So before you throw out the phrase "useless" try thinking outside of your elititst box and take into consideration that what may seem useless to you,may be useful to someone else in some way.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok, maybe I don't mean I feel 


> exactly


 the same way. I didn't mean to say that my opinion is that 


> This should really almost be labeled [USELESS]

----------


## earthFlower

wether or not this BUG is useless, it is a great addition to this forum section and i see no reason to have it taken down, afterall you do have a advantage of looking like what you always wanted to look like without paying Blizzard.

----------


## Janube

Oh, of course it shouldn't be taken down. This is actually something I approve of a fairly large amount. It just doesn't deserve 24 pages and 100 rep or whatever.

It's not an advantage, it's a side-step. You're circumventing the system in the same way a downloadable model-editor would. You gain no advantage in any way, and it is "useless" in the practical sense. It's not useless by pure literal definition, but technically, no glitch is literally useless. Many just have no practical use. This has no practical use because model editing provides no real change.
Race change provides small changes due to race-skills, and proportional changes(like how gnomes could get on Stables in AB using their height). However, model edit leaves no practical application.


Again, it's a neat bug, and I'm amused by it, but it doesn't deserve the popularity it's gotten. That was the point I was getting at.

----------


## ludsor

Awsome man!

----------


## ßetray

As I said some 10-15+ pages before:

All this does is provide an aesthetic change to the game, nothing more. But that alone is worth it.

I've constantly used it so he got my full rep.

----------


## Phoen!x

It's an exploit, it's the exploit section, where is the problem ?

----------


## stoneblade

If it hasnt been said yet, this is a great way to work out how the new class combos will look before they are actually live.

----------


## guihere

this exploit work on 3.1.3 version?

----------


## kerze88

i works on me and its still easy, but if i restart wow is my model than normal or the changed model?

----------


## tao1986

Thanks alot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## werko

> i works on me and its still easy, but if i restart wow is my model than normal or the changed model?


Your model is normal again, after restarting WoW you have to redo the process.

----------


## Sayu

still works. awesome

----------


## Justdiespawn

Awesome.
Too bad it's not a static model edit
(dissapears after logout/drinking a noggenfogger etc)

----------


## Subset

awesome
ill try this

----------


## guitarman

i can never get this to work  :Frown:

----------


## MasterGold

This is really really nice!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## relive

ppl done this, do u have a little higher ms or something, i play with 20 ms, and its ****ing impossible, tried it 10 times>.>

----------


## Sayu

> ppl done this, do u have a little higher ms or something, i play with 20 ms, and its ****ing impossible, tried it 10 times>.>


you just have to do it the right way. if you manage to do it once it will be easy to do again.

----------


## latnem

Works a treat! Got my UD male looking like female human,fantastic! Good job buddy.

----------


## pengor

A Tauren Warlock? Yes please. +Rep

----------


## Nazomi

THANKYOU I hate stupid Night Elf female casting.. but love mah shadowmeld.. kinda hard to get working though.. you have to get it just pefect

Dont go to the BArber.. it will crach your WoW

----------


## earthFlower

still not hard to perform :/

----------


## Sayu

still works, thanks

----------


## Vaqxine1

Got it first try, seemed fairly easy to me. Dwarf mage all the way.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## DexterSniffles

****ing epixx <3

----------


## Sayu

still works, nice

----------


## phat

Still trying to get this to work but nice glitch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stormix

Hmmm, i think its finally fixed. I mean, i cant do this, trying for 30 minutes now, and before i did it from the first time. :S

EDIT: Fixed it with creating a new model character again.  :Smile: 

EDIT 2: I think when you use your model character once, then you need to create new one, because you cant use your old one. :S Can someone confirm this please ?

----------


## kiraveli

> Hmmm, i think its finally fixed. I mean, i cant do this, trying for 30 minutes now, and before i did it from the first time. :S
> 
> EDIT: Fixed it with creating a new model character again. 
> 
> EDIT 2: I think when you use your model character once, then you need to create new one, because you cant use your old one. :S Can someone confirm this please ?


I can confirm, however...
I just log in on my "edit" character, don't remake. Log out, then do the whole model switch as normal, that works better than having to remake every time.

----------


## Sayu

> Hmmm, i think its finally fixed. I mean, i cant do this, trying for 30 minutes now, and before i did it from the first time. :S
> 
> EDIT: Fixed it with creating a new model character again. 
> 
> EDIT 2: I think when you use your model character once, then you need to create new one, because you cant use your old one. :S Can someone confirm this please ?


you can use a char for as much as you want. why would it "expire"?? you just have to do all the steps over again when relogging.

----------


## Andros

This is probably the most epic game mechanics-bug ever  :Big Grin:  .. 
I luv it, thanks OotHE

----------


## boomkinner



----------


## Collinrocks26

Works perfectly, thank you =D +rep

----------


## mcclaink

umm,
i might be wrong,
but this seems very fake,
the main was a rogue,
the night elf was a warrior,
but the outcome was a night elf mage? lol

----------


## Soj

Obvious troll is obvious, gtfo.

----------


## Sayu

> umm,
> i might be wrong,
> but this seems very fake,
> the main was a rogue,
> the night elf was a warrior,
> but the outcome was a night elf mage? lol


it works. if you wanna troll, make it less obvious.

----------


## Dimich

Does this still works?

----------


## Sayu

> Does this still works?


yes it does.

----------


## adalia

finally can play my troll without using noggenfogger  :Big Grin:

----------


## Steelbite

comfirmed, known this for a while, damn should have posted this myself but never thought of it

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

<3 my belf warri..i know hes belf,but...looks so cool in full deadly ^^

----------


## kallepelle

nice oneee!
thought if u shapeshift as a druid it will blow the change

----------


## empty6

Works for me, best part is you can get skin/facial/hair features you want unlike most normal edits, however cc's like polymorph break the effect  :Frown:  thanks!

----------


## bestestNameEvar

Confirmed, even without the Auto-It thing. I was able to do it (somewhat) easily just by hitting enter and left click at the same time.

----------


## Skare

Tricky but works! God, i love my Undead Rogue (instead of N8Elve) ^_^
Really Epic.

And btw it´s just client sided

----------


## jimmmy

*Rogue Tauren!*

----------


## HiddenFear

Worked perfectly! No more hassle of messing with .MPQ's

+Rep, thanks so much!

----------


## Bladestorm

does this still work??

----------


## Sethisto

Doesn't seem to work anymore with 3.3 =[

----------


## Bladestorm

> Doesn't seem to work anymore with 3.3 =[


you sure you did it right?

----------


## Sethisto

Yah I do it every time I log in for the past month. I've tried it 8 time snow since server up. It's gone.

----------


## Trollblod

> Yah I do it every time I log in for the past month. I've tried it 8 time snow since server up. It's gone.


Imma confirm this tomorrow as I use the script.

----------


## HiddenFear

Doesn't seem to work as of 3.3

Tried both script and manually.

----------


## adecoy95

dangit lol, i see this thread the same day the patch fixes it  :Mad:

----------


## Zanguri

Looks like patch 3.3 fixed this glitch. I've tried to execute the glitch numerous times after patch day and I still can't activate it. Sad... I only heard about the glitch about two days prior to the patch.

----------


## boomkinner

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO damn you blizzard!!!

----------


## 1 33 m n

need more of this +rep

----------


## michael93

> need more of this +rep


Dont ask for rep.. ever...

Ask for rep and chuck norris will eat all your cookies and roudhouse kick a kitten in the face..

----------


## Classified

> Dont ask for rep.. ever...
> 
> Ask for rep and chuck norris will eat all your cookies and roudhouse kick a kitten in the face..



Did he ever ask for rep? turd

----------


## Gloffen1

That's awesome. Too bad it doesn't work anymore!  :Frown:  

Anyways, I can do it on the private server I'm playing! Thanks a lot!

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

yea priv server ;D thx the xploit

----------

